# Transférer des documents de Imac à Ipad et vice versa



## auvesinet (24 Novembre 2011)

J'ai réussi à passer des documents pages de l'Ipad à l'Imac en passant par ITunes  mais je n'arrive pas à passer mes documents de l'Imac à l'Ipad. Une fois sur 
Doivent-ils apparaitre automatiquement sur pages ?


----------

